# Female Teil and Baby Ball Python for adoption



## JoanneFu (Oct 23, 2011)

He guys!!! I don't have a teil, but my cousin does and she has to rehome her 
I'm helping her sell her teil and snake. 
If you could please message me if you'd like her teil or snake!

My cousin cannot care for her animals anymore and is putting them up for adoption. 
If you live near me and thinking about taking in cockatiel or is into reptiles please PM me 

Here's photos! 
Crystal Female tiel
















She's a bit skittish and timid. But will go on finger at times and sits without a fuss. I think she likes kisses, because I always smell her tummy, ...and seems to tolerate it lol. 








This is Nomnom Cinnamon
Small and friendly and likes to slither everywhere 
Please spread the word!!
Only in the US >.< NY


----------



## Sheldonsmom (Sep 11, 2011)

Well if you were in Iowa I would love her. I am sure someone will want her.


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

There so cute! I hope they get good homes!


----------



## ozzy-nator (Jul 16, 2011)

where are they located?


ive never seen a dark beak on a tiel. I love the little yellow streak between her eyes.


----------



## JoanneFu (Oct 23, 2011)

Sorry what a old thread Sorry!!!!!
Located in the NY region! 
Teil- No cage
Snake- with equipment
Please spread around!! She's very pretty and sweet. A bit afraid of fingers. But please be patient with her, she'll come around! ^_^


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

She's really cute. I hope someone here can take her.


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 27, 2008)

What part of NY? It is a very big area lol.


----------



## JoanneFu (Oct 23, 2011)

NYC ^_^
Sorry I'm very late!!


----------



## JoanneFu (Oct 23, 2011)

I hope someone here with experience with teils can take her <3


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

I would take her but my boyfriend would KILL me...besides I live in Texas. lol


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Cheryl--you should take her!!! I'm sure she'd enjoy a big flock like yours.


----------



## JoanneFu (Oct 23, 2011)

Anyone would like her?


----------



## JoanneFu (Oct 23, 2011)

Bumping this thread No one?


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

I hope someone can take him!!! Such a cute little bird.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

try posting the information on ebay classifieds and craigslist. Craigslist usually sells stuff fast. Its where i got one of my tiels.


----------



## Newbie Owner (Sep 29, 2011)

Hi, I live in NJ and I might be interested.


----------



## JoanneFu (Oct 23, 2011)

I messaged you


----------



## JoanneFu (Oct 23, 2011)

Bump~~~


----------



## JoanneFu (Oct 23, 2011)

Anyone?? The teil would love a nice home~~~


----------



## joyce (Dec 12, 2011)

i am not into reptiles myself but she is beautiful....


----------



## JoanneFu (Oct 23, 2011)

thank you


----------



## Codyandme1 (Sep 14, 2011)

Omg she is georgeous, I have been looking for a female teil, but I'm all the way in Australia!!! 
Ohwell, I hope she finds a good home.


----------



## AnimalLuver (Dec 23, 2011)

hey nice to see you here  I hope they find good hoems, have you posted on TalkParrots??


----------



## MeanDonnaJean (Dec 3, 2011)

I'm a bit confused here.

Is she/they for ADOPTION? Or for SALE?


----------



## JoanneFu (Oct 23, 2011)

I haven't posted on Talk Parrots :OO Should I?
They are up for adoption. But I might put a small price to keep hoarders away.


----------



## JoanneFu (Oct 23, 2011)

Teil is adopted


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

I'm glad she's found a home!


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

Good news. I'm glad she found a home.


----------

